# Polypropylene or Polyethylene bag for cookies?



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

I like Polypropylene because it clear to see the cookies but it rip easily, the material apparently preserve better than polyethylene. On the other hand, I like polyethylene for durability that they don't rip easily but got a bit of a cloudy look to the bag.

My current bags is polypropylene 1.2m thickness which I heat sealed them as well. I noticed once customers open the bags it can be a bit difficult to maintain the bag's integrity and hard to prevent the bag falling apart.

what should I do?


----------



## WB616 (Jan 4, 2018)

This maybe? https://tinyurl.com/y9aawbr4


----------

